# Bus replacement for the Chaleur, until when?



## Sam314 (Jun 14, 2013)

Via Rail's booking engine states the following about the Chaleur (again):



> *Travel advisory!*
> Due to operational issues, trains 16 and 17 will be replaced by bus service between New Carlisle and Gaspé.


As I suffer from busophobia, could somebody give me advice on whether this situation will last until mid-august when we plan to travel? I called VIA rail but they aren't really able to give me a final word about it, as the schedule for august seems to be not official yet.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 15, 2013)

The Chaleur has been “bustituted” since Dec 2011. Last year it began running again as far as New Carlisle....a divisional point about mid-way on the route where a wye is available to turn the equipment. (nice video here showing: )



Bridge work continues on the line east of New Carlisle but it will be a few months yet before it is complete so I wouldn’t count a train all the way to Gaspe before late fall.


----------



## Nathanael (Aug 23, 2013)

See new topic. Gaspe bus service is going to end with no date for reinstatement.

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/56466-gaspe-service-ends-september-17/


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 23, 2013)

Please continue discussion on that thread.


----------

